

How to get a job programming: fix 200 bugs on a well known open source project - andrewstuart
http://fourlightyears.blogspot.com/2015/02/how-to-get-job-in-programming-fix-200.html

======
harkyns_castle
It probably isn't a bad idea to get a job programming. Depends on the bugs
though, and, well, working for free. I'd like to think that won't be the only
way to get a job in programming.

I hate this focus on "Show me your Github account etc". Some people work
commercial jobs where all their work is done for private companies - the lack
of open source work has absolutely no bearing on how good you are. If you
choose to do open source work, well, I applaud that, but this kind of thing
annoys me.

------
analognoise
What an asshole answer - some of us have a wife, kids, and/or a life offline
and can't afford to dick around for 200+ bugfixes for zero dollars just hoping
to get noticed. Fuck this attitude.

~~~
DevFactor
Your feedback isn't very constructive, and reflects poorly on your time
management skills.

200 bugs is just two bugs per week for two years. At three hours per bug,
that's 6 hours per week - 312/yr and 614 total. Significantly less than a
college degree.

Alternatively, spend some time learning to code:
[https://www.youtube.com/devfactor](https://www.youtube.com/devfactor) \-
build some cool projects and present them to your employer.

~~~
cpncrunch
I think that's a bit optimistic. To be honest I don't come across that many
bugs in open source software. Google and Apple products, yes, but I generally
don't have access to their source. Right now there are just a couple of open
source bugs that are annoying me, but each of those would likely take me at
least a few weeks of full-time work to track down.

IMO you're much better actually building something impressive rather than
fixing a bunch of bugs if you're looking for a job.

